# If you were a villager, what would your catchphrase be?



## Dork (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has been done before haha.

Mine would probably just be "yeah" or "ya know?"


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine would be something uncreative like "mate" or "skippy".


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

"ok"


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jun 20, 2014)

Probably "Whoosh". I say it a lot in real life!


----------



## LambChoppa (Jun 21, 2014)

"Please refrain from staring." Lol I'm jk. Kinda.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 21, 2014)

Squeek squeek


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 21, 2014)

"yolo"


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 21, 2014)

"zetta"


----------



## shyghost (Jun 21, 2014)

"boo"


----------



## Lotte (Jun 21, 2014)

"can u not"


----------



## itsbea (Jun 21, 2014)

''what does the fox say''


----------



## Dork (Jun 21, 2014)

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> "yolo"


iconic.



itsbea said:


> ''what does the fox say''


please, please no.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 21, 2014)

Anyways, I always say anyways or anywho or anyhow or any(something) at the end of a conversation and IDK why.


----------



## Nage (Jun 21, 2014)

"LOL"


----------



## Warrior (Jun 21, 2014)

"Nasty"


----------



## Dork (Jun 21, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Anyways, I always say anyways or anywho or anyhow or any(something) at the end of a conversation and IDK why.



aww that's cute! ;u;



Nagedasanai said:


> "LOL"



haha that's sounds like that would get pretty annoying cx


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 21, 2014)

'oath?'

-means 'true that' // aussie slang


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 21, 2014)

"butt"


----------



## otter. (Jun 22, 2014)

"y'know"

"okay"

"yeah"

boring stuff like that. maybe even "dude".

Those are the words I say the most irl. oTL


----------



## Dork (Jun 22, 2014)

otter. said:


> "y'know"
> 
> "okay"
> 
> ...



yo exact same


----------



## Lou (Jun 22, 2014)

"Kyu!"


----------



## Dork (Jun 22, 2014)

Lou said:


> "Kyu!"



awwwnn that's really cute ;u;


----------



## SouthernBells (Jun 24, 2014)

"Long story short"


----------



## Nage (Jun 24, 2014)

Faybun said:


> haha that's sounds like that would get pretty annoying cx



ya uh everyone hates me gg


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 24, 2014)

something like foxy or something idk i'd be a fox villager for sure (i make chief say fox sake it makes me laugh)


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

"bc y not" xD


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 1, 2014)

...I'm not allowed to say it on the forums.


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 1, 2014)

Ding dong thingimabob.


----------



## Toot (Jul 1, 2014)

It would totally be pyon. Lol I give it to rabbit villagers ftl.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 1, 2014)

Probably something along the lines of "gigglesnort".


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

either "Yeeah", "Right?" or "Y'know". xD


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine would probably be 'bro'


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 11, 2014)

kaboom

fits my explosive personality


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

"idiot"


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Jul 13, 2014)

"Chu~"


----------



## kuseiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Yooooo. definitely.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 14, 2014)

meow meow~


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine would probably be something like "spoink" or "pirarra". Why? They're pretty awesome words if you ask me. =P


----------



## Rasumii (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been saying "woop woop!" A lot recently...


----------



## Bcat (Jul 14, 2014)

dork.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 15, 2014)

"hollaa"

Yes, with the two /a/'s and everything.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe "lucky" or "desu".


----------



## hzl (Jul 16, 2014)

babooshka, I don't know why. I like the Kate Bush song and it's a sort of (human)pet name I guess.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 16, 2014)

Major.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

Probably "lol"


----------



## Mayor Lark (Jul 16, 2014)

Mine would totally be "yknow" or "puppydog" (I would totally be a sheepdog villager)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2014)

"Skipper" or "bugger"


----------



## Alexial (Jul 16, 2014)

Either "sparkle" or "glitter", or something equally as girly haha.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

Probably something like "ugh" or "dude". lol


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 16, 2014)

Bubbles!


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 16, 2014)

Meeples. Moop. MeepMeep.
I say stupid things sometimes.


----------



## Dork (Jul 18, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Meeples. Moop. MeepMeep.
> I say stupid things sometimes.



aw that's cute ;u;

also yesss your signature


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

~senpai


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

"Pickle", or "derp"


----------



## Holla (Jul 19, 2014)

Yo! In person people get taken aback when I say "Yo", because I don't look like the kinda girl that would say "Yo", but I say it anyways for fun. XD


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 19, 2014)

swaggy


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 19, 2014)

Srsly?


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 19, 2014)

"dag yo"


----------



## Grizzly4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

"Ohmmm" which is the catch phrase most of my villagers have now xD


----------



## D i a (Jul 20, 2014)

"so tired", "let's do something!", "I don't know", all sound like feasible catchphrases for me. Maybe "Lets go to the beach!" If it would fit.


----------



## Dork (Aug 6, 2014)

bringing this back because why not B)


----------



## Mango (Aug 6, 2014)

"okay"
"sure"
"um yeah"
"yeah"
"are you serious"
"dude"
"no"
"stop please"
"get away now"
"bye bye now"
"uggggggg"

something obnoxious like that


----------



## nard (Aug 6, 2014)

Thread brought back from the dead.


Mine would prob be "weeoo", just because.


----------



## Dork (Aug 6, 2014)

Mango said:


> "okay"
> "sure"
> "um yeah"
> "yeah"
> ...



same

also just realized all of that makes sense if you read it in order
or backwards
or any other way

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Thread brought back from the dead.
> 
> 
> Mine would prob be "weeoo", just because.



i am the reviver of threads
fear me :u


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Aug 6, 2014)

Mine would probably be something like 'awright?', or 'y'know?', considering they're the two most common things I say. In that exact pronunciation, too. I speak too fast to pay attention to how I talk.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 6, 2014)

might seem lame but mine would prob be "oooooo" or "nerd"


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 6, 2014)

I say "tbh" a lot so probably that.


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 6, 2014)

boop


----------



## Kokobomb (Aug 6, 2014)

poot


----------



## cancel (Aug 6, 2014)

probably 'haha huh' or 'hhhhhhhhhhh'


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)

"um yeah", probably. I always end my sentences like that IRL anyway. @_@


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 6, 2014)

Bee careful XD


----------



## dulcet (Aug 7, 2014)

"yall need jesus"


----------



## sylveons (Aug 7, 2014)

either "good enough" or "yell heah"


----------



## penguins (Aug 7, 2014)

"feed me"


----------



## dannbarbery (Aug 7, 2014)

I had a great time reading all the posts in this thread. Mine would probably be 'hnn' at the end of every sentence. I know it's annoying, that's why I want to use it.


----------



## Dork (Aug 7, 2014)

i actually see myself using a lot of these catchphrases posted here o:



penguins said:


> "feed me"



accurate.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 7, 2014)

eww


----------



## BATOCTO (Aug 7, 2014)

bruh or brah


----------



## 00176 (Aug 7, 2014)

"brochacho" or "man"


----------



## MayorErin (Aug 7, 2014)

"or whatever"


----------



## mayordan (Aug 7, 2014)

mine would probably be

"same"
"tru"
"wowow"
"hefflehorf"

one of those i guess​


----------



## Dork (Aug 7, 2014)

mayordan said:


> mine would probably be
> 
> "same"
> "tru"
> ...



hefflehorf


----------



## aspartameAcatalepsy (Aug 7, 2014)

maybe pumpkin or Batty!


----------



## Mithril Gamer (Aug 7, 2014)

Read!


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Aug 8, 2014)

"Brah"
just kidding, it'd be something like "sorry" or "alright?" because I'm way too polite and it's a habit, almost like the villagers' catchphrases


----------



## Story (Aug 8, 2014)

Cat or sarcasm


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 8, 2014)

"heke"


----------



## Anya (Aug 11, 2014)

"hope".

'Cause reasons.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Aug 13, 2014)

buddy!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

"ayyyyyyy"


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiki torch!

It is the AC item that inspired my forum name.


----------



## Crystiesc (Aug 13, 2014)

Quit it.

I seem to say it a lot.


----------



## BlueDress (Aug 15, 2014)

"Let's shop!"


----------



## Bublah (Aug 16, 2014)

"dude" or "dood"


----------



## Marisska (Aug 17, 2014)

mine would be "aurghhh" XD


----------



## Aervels (Aug 17, 2014)

Probably something like "sorry", my friends always tell me I say it too much. I worry a lot. QQ


----------



## plaguedspirit (Aug 17, 2014)

Probably something dumb like, "Seriously?"  or "Duuuude..."


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 17, 2014)

Based off of things I say a lot. It'd probably be..

. "Could you repeat that?"
. "Haha."
. "Mmmmhmmmm."
. "Don't worry about it."


----------



## Blood (Aug 17, 2014)

"Okie dokey"
"Cool"
"Okaaay"
"Perhaps"
"Maaan..."
"dude!"
", ladies?"


----------



## Dork (Aug 18, 2014)

Blood said:


> "Okie dokey"
> "Cool"
> "Okaaay"
> "Perhaps"
> ...



10/10 for the last one


----------



## Chandelier (Aug 18, 2014)

"Mmhmm Gurl"


----------



## heichou (Aug 18, 2014)

"donuts" "sorry" "thank you" or "heehee" probably!


----------



## misslollipops (Aug 18, 2014)

epic mon


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

ayy lmao


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 18, 2014)

My catchphrase would be "Indeed" because that's my filler word. It's what I say when I don't know what to say or how to respond >.<


----------



## Kennedy-kins (Aug 18, 2014)

"ya nasty"
"kthxbai"
"go away"
"tbh"
"ugggghhh"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

And, uh...


----------



## rachel123 (Aug 19, 2014)

hell yeah!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 19, 2014)

Ugh, you again?


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

lmao


----------



## ririchan.01 (Aug 20, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Aug 23, 2014)

probably "yay"


----------



## Togekiss (Aug 23, 2014)

It would probably be "Mmkay?" since I say it a lot...


----------



## tearexia (Aug 23, 2014)

"noot"


----------



## crossinganimal (Jan 1, 2015)

''or not''


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm Fabulous


----------



## TheOneCherry (Jan 1, 2015)

Kawaii

yup i went there


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

It would be Cutie. All the villagers are all soooo cute!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 1, 2015)

"no u"


----------



## unintentional (Jan 1, 2015)

Loser.

that or nerd.  Either one I use to the point I cant tell if I'm being serious or not.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine would definitely be dude. I call everyone dude without even knowing it haha.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine would be ladeeda since I'm always humming and whistling to myself. c:


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

"are you kidding me?" because i'm always saying that when i read work emails xD


----------

